

Alice Herz-Sommer: pianist and oldest known Holocaust survivor dies aged 110 - wslh
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/23/alice-herz-sommer-holocaust-survivor-dies

======
bowerbird
if you haven't seen the documentary on this delightful woman, do yourself a
favor and see what an extraordinary human being looked like, in this day and
age, at the ripe age of 110 years.

the film is up for an oscar, and i can guarantee you that the immense applause
for alice will be music to her ears in heaven.

-bowerbird

